# please explain



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

Zoe has been solid in housetraining for well over 2 months now. When I leave for an hr or so I leave her free in the house without any problems.
I take her out every evening around 5:30 and Then usually around 9:30 as her last time. I just came into the study and found a puddle on the floor. Why would she do that?
Through out the day I have set times that I take her out , but she does alert me by going to door at night if it is 9:30 and I have not taken her yet.
I am disappointed and could not scold her because I did not catch her in the act. I do not understand why she did that, is it normal?


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Could just be a fluke, but watch her, if it keeps happening she may have a UTI.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I agree with N2M. It is probably just a chance thing, but if you are concerned keep her supervised so you can catch her in the act just in case. If she has been really reliable (which I know she has been) then it could mean she doesn't feel right. I hope it turns out not to be anything other than a slip up.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

I Feel your pain! Two of mine had accidents indoors today. It's been raining for the last four days though and eventually the wet squishy ground disgusts them too much for them to pee onit.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

OK, how old is she and is she spayed?

If I have a young lady made a mistake, I now know to check for the start of a season or a UTI. A one time oops doesn't normally get me in an uproar, but I will check her 'lady bits' for swelling and if she's not coming into a heat cycle, I will watch for signs of a urinary tract infection. 

Sometimes, an oops is just an oops, though.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I too have found mine had more accidents as they hit adolescence, and definitely become less reliable when a season is due.


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

Thanks for all the responses. I am hoping it was a one time thing. She didn't even do it by the door as if trying to alert me.
I really do not think she is sick either. :dontknow: 
I still take her out every 4 hrs and never require her to hold it longer. I think they say they can hold it as old as they are and she is almost 8 months.


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

BorderKelpie said:


> OK, how old is she and is she spayed?
> 
> If I have a young lady made a mistake, I now know to check for the start of a season or a UTI. A one time oops doesn't normally get me in an uproar, but I will check her 'lady bits' for swelling and if she's not coming into a heat cycle, I will watch for signs of a urinary tract infection.
> 
> Sometimes, an oops is just an oops, though.



She is almost 8 months and she is spayed. She doesn't seem sick at all.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

Remember that when considering how long dogs can hold it based on their age, often the "rules" are applicable for dogs that are being crated not left out loose. If Zoe drinks a lot of water or has been playing, she will most likely need to go out before 4 hours. Just something to consider.


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

MiniPoo said:


> Remember that when considering how long dogs can hold it based on their age, often the "rules" are applicable for dogs that are being crated not left out loose. If Zoe drinks a lot of water or has been playing, she will most likely need to go out before 4 hours. Just something to consider.




She is not a big drinker, wish she was.

She does fine with 4hrs for awhile now. It didn't happen again so I am relieved. Think it was just a fluke.


----------

